# Heat wave in the near future



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Can you all please put your ice gear away and stop promising ice and having guys fire up the augers. Too much gun jumping around these parts. The weather chumps should only have a 2 day forecast. 40's and rain in the near future. Get em this weekend if you can.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I will hopefully.....2 more for the freezer....at least deer 
It's Ohio I have golfed in january many times in the past


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Maybe you live in southern Ohio? Listen to Kgon's advice and stay away from "inaccuweather".

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=44691

Looks like a little boxing match in the future between day and night temps but hopefully the wind slows down at night.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I am seeing the same thing now from multiple sites......not just inaccuweather. i am still going now to get it in before unwinterizing the boat early......lol


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

fishingdude said:


> 40's and rain in the near future. Get em this weekend if you can.


I don't know where you are at but in NW Ohio here is our 7-day from 13 abc
high low
m 32 22
t 28 10
w 19 10
t 24 12
f 23 11
s 26 18
s 29

Checked some ponds in the area yesterday (Sunday), 2 to 2 1/2 in.of ice. 1 in good clear ice, 1 in to 1 1/2 in frozen white ice. Hopefully I will be fishing Thursday, if not I WILL be this weekend!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Anything projected over 5 days out is a pure guess......


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I think we will have a shot this weekend. I agree with not looking at it past a couple of days, however the 10 day via weather channel for Cleveland has nothing above 34 for the day and as low as 12 for nights.

Nights and dont forget windchill help the equation.

I hope to get out at least 4 times this year- 1 will be more than last year. Come on artic clipper!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Takes a lot more than a couple days in the 40's to melt the ice... 2 weeks of nice ice building temps will put down a solid enough foundation to handle a few days in the 40's.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

"Can you all please put your ice gear away and stop promising ice and having guys fire up the augers. Too much gun jumping around these parts. The weather chumps should only have a 2 day forecast. 40's and rain in the near future. Get em this weekend if you can."

You should stay at home...we'll let you know how the bite is doing!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree the forecast did change. Originally in C-bus, Monday was calling for a high in the low 30's and lows in the teens. Now lows are hovering just below freezing, which isn't all that good. Here's to hoping this snow pack reflects some of that heat and keeps us colder than they think.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Windchill has nothing to do with ice building! It only affects warm blooded creatures like us. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just more reason to come north abit guys. I firmly believe CLR will be a go come Saturday. I'm guessing 5" minimum if temps hold true to the forecast this week. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Just more reason to come north abit guys. I firmly believe CLR will be a go come Saturday. I'm guessing 5" minimum if temps hold true to the forecast this week.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i definatly agree.....saturday its on!!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

backagainbaha said:


> I think we will have a shot this weekend. I agree with not looking at it past a couple of days, however the 10 day via weather channel for Cleveland has nothing above 34 for the day and as low as 12 for nights.
> 
> Nights and dont forget windchill help the equation.
> 
> I hope to get out at least 4 times this year- 1 will be more than last year. Come on artic clipper!!!


This is what I thought ?


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> "Can you all please put your ice gear away and stop promising ice and having guys fire up the augers. Too much gun jumping around these parts. The weather chumps should only have a 2 day forecast. 40's and rain in the near future. Get em this weekend if you can."
> 
> You should stay at home...we'll let you know how the bite is doing!


Will that be from your boat?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

"Nights and dont forget windchill help the equation."

Bahbah,

I always thought that windchill has zero effect on the freezing of water and only affects the cooling of humans and animals. Example if the temp. is 38 but the windchill is 27 standing water on the road will not freeze. Just curious as all these years I thought the windchill did not affect the freezing of water. Please clarify?? Just curious


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Cold Blast back in the futures. If mother nature decides to finally give us all a break and the warm up doesnt ruin our first ice, then maybe we might be in for a good season. We all deserve some decent ice time.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hopefully the warm/rain will only melt the crap ice and snow.....


----------

